# cercare funghi



## helenadea

Ciao a tutti, sa dirmi qualcuno come si dice a persona che va a cercare i funghi? Cercatore dei funghi? Grazie


----------



## Agró

Cercafunghi.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao,

Non ho mai sentito dire cercafunghi 
Una persona che va a funghi, dalle mie parti almeno, si chiama fungaiolo.


----------



## Agró

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Non ho mai sentito dire cercafunghi
> Una persona che va a funghi, dalle mie parti almeno, si chiama fungaiolo.


Neanch'io, però ho trovato questo libro.


----------



## dragonseven

ciao, si dice "cerca funghi" o "cacciatore di funghi" non conosco una parola specifica; sicuramente non "fungaiolo" che non è italiano e, comunque, ha altro significato.


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano si dovrebbe dire, credo, "andare PER funghi". "Cacciatore di funghi" mi sembra un calco da altre lingue (spagnolo, catalano, ecc.), anch'io avevo sempre sentito "fungaiolo", e non sono di Roma.


----------



## dragonseven

Buongiorno, in Italiano _cacciatore_ significa, in senso figurato, "_chi va alla ricerca ostinata di qualcosa_" (Fonte: lo Zingarelli 2006  Zanichelli editore). Vale anche "_andare per funghi_". Però _fungaiolo_ dovrebbe voler dire "sterminatore di funghi e fungaie"; dico dovrebbe perché non è italiano, o almeno, io non lo trovo da nessuna parte. L'unica definizione che ho trovato per _fungaiolo_ è qui http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Fungaiolo


----------



## ursu-lab

Non dubito che non sia presente nel dizionario, ma fungaiolo è l'unica parola usata nella pratica dai "cacciatori di funghi" e familiari 
in Catalogna c'è addirittura un programma TV intitolato "cacciatori di funghi"


----------



## dragonseven

Sarà, siamo al limite di una grande volgarizzazione. Nel parlato si può dire di tutto. Ma _fungaiolo_ non potrà mai entrare nella lingua perché intenderebbe nel suo significato "fabbricante o custode dei funghi".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.
"Fungaiolo" è voce popolare, utilizzata in molte regioni, però non è effettivamente presente nei dizionari (almeno in nessuno di quelli che ho consultato), così come assenti sono la variante regionale laziale _(fungarolo)_ e quella lombarda (_funghista).
_In italiano io ho sempre sentito parlare semplicemente di "cercatore di funghi".
"Cacciatore di funghi" è certamente esistente ma presenta soltanto 58 occorrenze in Google, contro le 299.000 di "cercatore".

P.S.: Trovato anche sul dizionario (vedi punto 1: _cercatore di funghi_).


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie Eyeland, ho grande stima di te, però nel post #5 il primo lemma che do è proprio "_cerca funghi_"; "_cerca_" in questo caso non è verbo ma bensì abbreviazione di "_cercatore_". Voce popolare è una forma dialettale o del popolo, che col tempo si estende su vasta area al di fuori del propria zona d'origine e diviene di uso comune per un tempo prolungato. "_Fungaiolo_" non può esserlo perché non è neanche dialettale. Potrebbe forse divenire voce popolare se: o si crea una canzone con il termine protagonista cantata da tutti; o si fa una grande manifestazione di grande partecipazione e con grande enfasi generale, portando in piazza striscioni e cartelli con su scritto a chiare lettere "_fungaiolo_"; o altre cose di questo tipo. Se no è aria. Sei d'accordo?


----------



## helenadea

Ho sentito dire anch'io *fungaiolo* ma non ho trovato la parola nel dizionario. Allora - cercatore di funghi. Grazie a tutti


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Dragon.


> o si crea una canzone con il termine protagonista cantata da tutti; o si  fa una grande manifestazione di grande partecipazione e con grande  enfasi generale, portando in piazza striscioni e cartelli con su scritto  a chiare lettere "_fungaiolo_"; o altre cose di questo tipo. Se no è aria. Sei d'accordo?


Dopo aver riso per le battute, ti chiedo: scusa, ma se la parola _fungaiolo_  non fa parte dell'italiano standard, né regionale, né secondo te è voce  dialettale o popolare, come la classificheresti, visto che comunque  esiste ed è ampiamente conosciuta ed utilizzata colloquialmente in varie  zone d'Italia? 


> Voce popolare è una forma dialettale o del popolo, che col tempo si  estende su vasta area al di fuori del propria zona d'origine e diviene  di uso comune per un tempo prolungato.


Dicevo _popolare _non nel senso di _molto diffusa _(come in "molto popolare"), ma nel senso di "_lingua del popolo, cioè lingua di basso registro_" (vedi 1b sul dizionario).
L'"italiano popolare"  è, secondo la definizione di Cortellazzo, "quello imperfettamente  acquisito da chi ha per madrelingua il dialetto" e, secondo la  definizione del de Mauro, "il modo di esprimersi di un incolto che,  sotto la spinta di comunicare e senza addestramento, maneggia  quella che ottimisticamente si chiama la lingua ‘nazionale’, l’italiano"  (con storpiature, malapropismi e neologismi a senso). L'italiano  popolare si colloca all'interno del regionale; è l'italiano regionale  delle classi popolari.  Chiaramente si avranno vari tipi di italiano  popolare quasi quanti sono i dialetti, anche se spesso con  caratteristiche comuni.
Alcuni lemmi popolari passano dall'essere regionali a nazionali, ma non tutti; _fungaiolo_ risulta come voce toscana (il suffisso _-aiòlo_ è tipicamente toscano, così come _-aròlo_ è laziale), diffusasi in altre zone d'Italia come termine comune (che io ho definito _popolare_ in quanto non è regionale originario in tutte le regioni in cui è utilizzato e nemmeno è italiano standard), accanto al termine dialettale del posto. Vedi qui.
Se tu conosci altre spiegazioni in merito, sono lieta di apprenderle.


> ho grande stima di te, *però* nel post #5 il primo lemma che do è proprio "_cerca funghi_"; "_cerca_" in questo caso non è verbo ma bensì abbreviazione di "_cercatore_".


Con quanto sopra intendi dire che la voce da me suggerita era stata già suggerita da te? Scusa, ma anche se "cerca funghi" deriva da "cercatore di funghi", non sono assolutamente la stessa  parola; la seconda non l'aveva detta ancora nessuno (neanche  tu) e quindi l'ho citata io, anche perché mi pare che sia comunque il termine più diffuso (più del pur rispettabile "cerca funghi").


----------



## dragonseven

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Dragon.
> 
> Dopo aver riso per le battute, ti chiedo: scusa, ma se la parola _fungaiolo_ non fa parte dell'italiano standard, né regionale, né secondo te è voce dialettale o popolare, come la classificheresti, visto che comunque esiste ed è ampiamente conosciuta ed utilizzata colloquialmente in varie zone d'Italia?



Ciao Connie Eyeland, cercherò di chiarire tutto, se possibile. Innanzitutto: 
Gran bel Lavoro, complimenti vivissimi.
La prima risposta sarebbe stata, la classificherei "aria", e su "esiste" non sono d'accordo. Non lo spiego qui, ci starebbe aprire un thread apposito. 
Dopo un'attenta analisi della tua ricerca mi rimangio una parte di ciò che ho scritto nel post #11 e cioè questa: <<"_Fungaiolo_" non può esserlo perché non è neanche dialettale>>. Penso di conoscere bene la lingua italiana ma al contempo non capisco quasi tutto di dialetto. 



> Dicevo _popolare _non nel senso di _molto diffusa _(come in "molto popolare"), ma nel senso di "_lingua del popolo, cioè lingua di basso registro_" (vedi 1b sul dizionario).
> L'"italiano popolare" è, secondo la definizione di Cortellazzo, "quello imperfettamente acquisito da chi ha per madrelingua il dialetto" e, secondo la definizione del de Mauro, "il modo di esprimersi di un incolto che, sotto la spinta di comunicare e senza addestramento, maneggia quella che ottimisticamente si chiama la lingua ‘nazionale’, l’italiano" (con storpiature, malapropismi e neologismi a senso). L'italiano popolare si colloca all'interno del regionale; è l'italiano regionale delle classi popolari. Chiaramente si avranno vari tipi di italiano popolare quasi quanti sono i dialetti, anche se spesso con caratteristiche comuni.



Posso accettare la forma dialettale ma non quella popolare (al massimo mi avvicina come termine _lingua selvaggia di Bruni 1984: 184_) come descritto qui "l'italiano popolare" per me questo è altra cosa (anche qua non mi dilungo nella spiegazione per non andare off-topic). Dico solo questo, dalle definizioni di Cortellazzo e di de Mauro, basta un singolo individuo per creare un termine/lemma popolare? A questo punto supererebbero i dialetti, non quasi.



> Alcuni lemmi popolari passano dall'essere regionali a nazionali, ma non tutti; _fungaiolo_ risulta come voce toscana (il suffisso _-aiòlo_ è tipicamente toscano, così come _-aròlo_ è laziale), diffusasi in altre zone d'Italia come termine comune (che io ho definito _popolare_ in quanto non è regionale originario in tutte le regioni in cui è utilizzato e nemmeno è italiano standard), accanto al termine dialettale del posto. Vedi qui.
> Se tu conosci altre spiegazioni in merito, sono lieta di apprenderle.
> 
> Con quanto sopra intendi dire che la voce da me suggerita era stata già suggerita da te? Scusa, ma anche se "cerca funghi" deriva da "cercatore di funghi", non sono assolutamente la stessa parola; la seconda non l'aveva detta ancora nessuno (neanche tu) e quindi l'ho citata io, anche perché mi pare che sia comunque il termine più diffuso (più del pur rispettabile "cerca funghi").



Per prima cosa, la mia stima nei tuoi confronti è ciò che provo: grande considerazione e profondo rispetto. Lascia stare il però. Questo è.
Per la parte riguardante la voce suggerita da me/te, la risposta è in parte. Tu hai fatto benissimo a citarla, niente da dire su questo. Assolutamente. Io mi rifacevo al senso della domanda dell'o.p. "come si dice" e non "come si scrive". In analisi grammaticale sono la stessa cosa, mentre la tua è la migliore forma scritta, la mia ha una troncatura nel parlato che la rende più spiccia. Quindi, io, la tua l'avevo omessa sia per questo motivo sia perché mi pareva una ripetizione. Tutto qua.

Infine una giochino. 
Per assurdo poniamo che:
a) cacciare, caccia, cacciatore 
b) pescare, pesca, pescatore
c) raccogliere, raccolta, raccoglitore
d) fungare, funga, fungatore
e) fughire, funghi, funghitore
f) quagliare, quaglia, quagliatore.
Indicare quali sono vere e quali sono false? Forse un'altra l'abbiamo trovata. Quale?

Ciao 

Dragon


----------



## Sempervirens

helenadea said:


> Ciao a tutti, sa dirmi qualcuno come si dice a persona che va a cercare i funghi? Cercatore dei funghi? Grazie



Ciao! Confermo che dalle mie parti si usa il termine fungaiolo. Il perché del fatto che non venga riportato nei maggiori dizionari del momento  mi sfugge, 
ma se si usa la parola _ciccaiolo _col significato di persona che cerca le cicche, non vedo la ragione per non continuare ad usare _fungaiolo _con il significato con il quale effettivamente viene usato, checché se ne dica alle alte sfere. . 

Saluti


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Sempervirens,

la spiegazione è semplice. 
Il termine _ciccaiolo_ proviene da _cicca_, colui che raccoglie le _cicche_ da terra per prenderne il tabacco. Seguendo il ragionamento il termine dovrebbe essere _fungoiolo_ che proverrebbe da _fungo_, colui che raccoglie i _funghi_ da terra per...
Il problema grosso è l'etimologia. Chissà se tutti avessero detto _fungoiolo_ dapprima di _fungaiolo_, oggi magari sarebbe già entrato nei dizionari (una definizione la si trovava). 
Mentre _fungaiolo_ da che proviene?

Dragon


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Dragon **


dragonseven said:


> Per prima cosa, la mia stima nei tuoi confronti è ciò che provo: grande considerazione e profondo rispetto. Lascia stare il però. Questo è.
> Non mi ero accorta che fosse Natale...! Pur nel dubbio su cosa avrò mai detto per meritare queste tue parole, te ne ringrazio con sincerità!
> Per la parte riguardante la voce suggerita da me/te, la risposta è in parte. Tu hai fatto benissimo a citarla, niente da dire su questo. Assolutamente. Io mi rifacevo al senso della domanda dell'o.p. "come si dice" e non "come si scrive". In analisi grammaticale sono la stessa cosa, mentre la tua è la migliore forma scritta, la mia ha una troncatura nel parlato che la rende più spiccia. Quindi, io, la tua l'avevo omessa sia per questo motivo sia perché mi pareva una ripetizione. Tutto qua.
> Io penso che con la domanda "_Come si dice [la tal cosa] in italiano?_" uno straniero voglia sapere come si chiama quella cosa in generale, cioè che parola usiamo sia a voce che per iscritto (o che parole, se diverse), non solo a voce.
> Inoltre non è detto che uno straniero sappia che la parola "cerca-funghi/cercafunghi" nasce come abbreviazione di "cercatore di funghi" e, a parte ciò, ritengo comunque sempre necessario segnalare l'esistenza del sintagma completo, quando effettivamente in uso, per distinguere i casi in cui non lo è (per es. del simile termine _cercapersone_ non è in uso, con valenza di sinonimo, la versione estesa _cercatore di persone_). Comunque grazie per aver chiarito ciò che non mi era chiaro del tuo intervento!
> 
> Infine una giochino.
> (Il mio spirito ludico ne è stato felice, ma per non portare fuori strada gli stranieri che leggono, dobbiamo segnalare che alcuni dei termini che hai elencato in sequenza hanno valenza scherzosa, dovuta soltanto all'omofonia, non ad un effettivo collegamento lessicale: cioè le opzioni _a,b,c_ non fanno una grinza, mentre _d,e,f _non possono essere usate con la stessa logica).
> [...]
> d) fungare, funga, fungatore (_funga_ è la muffa;  _fungare_ per il Tommaseo è sinonimo di_ funghire_, ossia _ammuffire_, ma non è riportato nei dizionari moderni;_ fungare_ è anche un verbo tipico del baseball, da cui deriva pure il termine_ fungatore_. Nessuna delle tre parole ha attinenza con il i funghi come qui intesi - cioè non muffe -)
> e) funghire, funghi, ***funghitore (_funghire_ significa _ammuffire_; _funghitore_ non esiste)
> f) quagliare, quaglia, quagliatore. _(__quagliare _e_ quagliatore _non hanno attinenza con il volatile _quaglia_: sono piuttosto varianti regionali di_ cagliare_ e_ cagliatore_, usate soprattutto nel senso figurato di_ concludere_, anche con accezione gergale)
> Indicare quali sono vere e quali sono false. Forse un'altra l'abbiamo trovata. Quale?
> Secondo me alla fine no... P). In rete alcuni _fungaioli_ si autodefiniscono _fungatori_, ma con intento scherzoso.


Ho notato solo adesso questa tua precedente affermazione:


> Ma _fungaiolo_ non potrà mai entrare nella lingua perché intenderebbe nel suo significato *"fabbricante o custode dei funghi"*.
> 
> In base a quale percorso etimologico la parola _fungaiolo_ arriverebbe a significare qualcosa di tanto comico come "_fabbricante o custode di funghi_"?
> "_-aiòlo_"  è un suffisso comune, in particolare presente nel dialetto toscano; insieme ad  "_-aròlo"_ e "_-aiuòlo_" deriva dal latino "_-arius_" con l'aggiunta del suffisso dimunitivo "_-olus_".
> Diminutivo perché originariamente questa  terminazione designava soprattutto professioni o mestieri umili e di  scarso rilievo, tipo "stracciaiolo" (rivenditore di  carta vecchia e stracci) o "acquaiolo" (venditore ambulante d'acqua), ma anche mestieri tradizionali come "armaiolo", "setaiolo",  "farinaiolo", ecc.
> Successivamente quel suffisso ha perso la connotazione diminutiva e ha assunto quella peggiorativa (che ritroviamo nelle note espressioni volgari "segaiolo" e "bucaiolo" o in altri termini che definiscono figure non positive, come _ciccaiolo,_ _donnaiolo, borsaiolo_, ecc.).
> Infine ha acquisito una connotazione neutra, come ad esempio in _curvaiolo_ (il tifoso da curva), _pistaiolo e stradaiolo_ (ciclista su pista e su strada), _grappaiolo_ (produttore di grappa) e infine proprio il nostro caro *fungaiolo (cercatore di funghi)! *(se vuoi approfondire vedi qui). _
> 
> Fungaiolo_ *è* a tutti gli effetti parte della lingua, anche se non presente nei comuni dizionari: vari utenti ne hanno finora testimoniato l'uso in diverse regioni, è utilizzato in letteratura (link) e soprattutto è riportato dall'autorevole Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana (GDLI) del Battaglia (di cui non c'è copia in rete, ma che viene citato da altri autori; ad esempio qui).



Infine: 


> Il termine _ciccaiolo_ proviene da _cicca_, colui che raccoglie le _cicche_ da terra per prenderne il tabacco. Seguendo il ragionamento il termine dovrebbe essere _fungoiolo_ che provverrebbe da _fungo_, colui che raccoglie i _funghi_ da terra per...
> Il problema grosso è l'etimologia. Chissà se tutti avessero detto _fungoiolo_ dapprima di _fungaiolo_, oggi magari sarebbe già entrato nei dizionari (una definizione la si trovava). Mentre _fungaiolo_ da che proviene?
> 
> Come detto, il suffisso è _"-*a*iòlo" _e si attacca alla radice della parola (che nel caso di _"cicca" _è_ "cicc-_", mentre nel caso di "_fungo" _è _"fung-"_). Ecco come si spiega la formazione di_ cicc-*a*iolo_ e_ fung*-a*iolo_; non avrebbe mai potuto essere _fung*o-*iolo._


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie Eyeland, 

un altro lavoro superlativo non so più cosa dire. link come questo..., non ci sono parole vedi qui.
Tra fabbricante e custode dovevo inserirvi venditore; ma cambiava il significato che volevo dargli e vedo che ha funzionato. Queste due forme non esistono, che apparecchio è il "cerca-funghi/cercafunghi"?, ma solo *                    "cerca funghi"* esiste, comunque anche qui per il resto hai ragione. Per quanto riguarda *fungoiolo*, lasciamo stare.
Ormai sto inventando solo parole dando fiato alla mia imbecillità.
Tutta colpa dei dizionari & Co. che spiegano cos'è un armaiolo e non un* fungaiolo *(armi contro natura).

Rimane solo una cosa da fare: sottoscrivere una petizione indirizzata al Ministero della Cultura per far imporre ai dizionari, enciclopedie, eccetera del giorno d'oggi, l'obbligo di inserire la parola *fungaiolo* per decreto legge italianizzandola finalmente; che ci sarà mai di male?

Ah, ho capito.
Allora, non inseriscono la parola *fungaiolo* poiché dovrebbero mettere, nell'etimologia, che deriva da funga e cioè muffa, quindi così nessuno li comprerebbe più, nessuno vorrebbe più il tartufo, il porcino, i finferli e tutti gli altri: sono tutti ammuffiti. Alla fine vincono sempre i soldi, anche sulla lingua italiana.

La vincente è la lettera c) *raccoglitore di funghi. *Penso si possa dire.


----------



## ursu-lab

Innanzitutto vorrei fare un appello ai tecnici del sito affinché si diano da fare per rendere finalmente compatibili le fonts dell'ipad...

Non ho capito il ragionamento... Il suffisso è -Aiolo (-Arolo a Roma e dintorni), perché mai dovrebbe essere fungOiolo? 
Il tombarolo è colui che cerca le tombe per prenderne/rubarne le suppellettili. E non per "fabbricarle".
È senza dubbio un termine popolare regionale che però è stato inserito nei dizionari.

Il fungaiolo è colui che cerca e raccoglie i funghi per venderli o mangiarli...
E che sia popolare e non dialettale è un dato di fatto, a meno che l'Emilia o la Liguria non facciano parte della stessa area linguistica del Lazio, cosa di cui non avevo notizia...

Che non sia stato inserito nei dizionari sicuramente deriva dal fatto che in Italia c'è la (pessima) abitudine di dar  priorità a livello linguistico ai "neologismi" registrati nei giornali, come se i giornalisti italiani odierni rappresentassero una qualche autorità accademica: notizie di cronaca o politichese assurdo. Mentre lo snobismo per la cultura popolare da parte di molti filologi, ahimè, è ancora dilagante.

Un esempio pratico: fino a qualche anno fa (credo 3 o poco più) non esisteva nemmeno il termine "ludopatia": oggi è, purtroppo (per il dramma che rappresenta), registrato perfino nel Treccani.
Il Sabatini non contiene nemmeno tartufaio, eppure esiste addirittura un'associazione nazionale di tartufai!
Finché non verranno dedicati articoli di giornale o programmi tv (come avviene in altri paesi stranieri) alle centinaia o migliaia di fungaioli italiani che ogni anno si riversano nei nostri boschi, il lemma non verrà registrato, pur essendo diffuso ampiamente su tutto il territorio nazionale.

Comunque nel Battaglia c'è, in letteratura c'è, nella lingua quotidiana c'è. E visto che in Italia non esiste fortunatamente un'accademia normativa della lingua, possiamo continuare a parlare come mangiamo...


----------



## dragonseven

Buongiorno ursu-lab,



ursu-lab said:


> Innanzitutto vorrei fare un appello ai tecnici del sito affinché si diano da fare per rendere finalmente compatibili le fonts dell'ipad...
> 
> Non ho capito il ragionamento... Il suffisso è -Aiolo (-Arolo a Roma e dintorni), perché mai dovrebbe essere fungOiolo?
> E' spiegato nel post #18 all'inizio e alla fine partendo da "Ah ho capito" fino a fondo. Io scherzo ma magari è vero
> Il tombarolo è colui che cerca le tombe per prenderne/rubarne le suppellettili. E non per "fabbricarle". Si Scherzava.
> E poi io non ho mai parlato di tombarolo.
> È senza dubbio un termine popolare regionale che però è stato inserito nei dizionari.
> In alcuni rari (non ho detto meno importanti).
> 
> Il fungaiolo è colui che cerca e raccoglie i funghi per venderli o mangiarli... Giusto e chi l'ha mai negato?
> E che sia popolare e non dialettale è un dato di fatto, a meno che l'Emilia o la Liguria non facciano parte della stessa area linguistica del Lazio, cosa di cui non avevo notizia... Qui si potrebbe aprire un topic


Un assaggio del possibile topic. Posso accettare la forma dialettale ma non quella popolare (al massimo mi avvicina come termine lingua selvaggia di Bruni 1984: 184) come descritto qui "l'italiano popolare" per me questo è altra cosa (anche qua non mi dilungo nella spiegazione per non andare off-topic). Dico solo questo, dalle definizioni di Cortellazzo e di de Mauro, basta un singolo individuo per creare un termine/lemma popolare? A questo punto supererebbero i dialetti, non quasi. #14 Se secondo voi non se ne deve o può parlare datemi pure del matto



> Che non sia stato inserito nei dizionari sicuramente deriva dal fatto che in Italia c'è la (pessima) abitudine di dar priorità a livello linguistico ai "neologismi" registrati nei giornali, come se i giornalisti italiani odierni rappresentassero una qualche autorità accademica: notizie di cronaca o politichese assurdo. Mentre lo snobismo per la cultura popolare da parte di molti filologi, ahimè, è ancora dilagante. #18


pienamente d'accordo io l'avevo espressa così:
<<Potrebbe forse divenire italiano popolare se: o si crea una canzone con il termine protagonista cantata da tutti; o si fa una grande manifestazione di grande partecipazione e con grande enfasi generale, portando in piazza striscioni e cartelli con su scritto a chiare lettere "fungaiolo"; o altre cose di questo tipo.>> Con questo paragrafo descrivo un paio di modi ironici, sarebbe da ridere a vedersi, per riportare in auge un termine abbandonato dalla Cultura linguistica e strausato da una grandissima parte della popolazione; forse, come dici tu ursu, non possiamo aspettare i media e gli studiosi di vario genere. Lo avrebbero già fatto cosa aspettano?



> Un esempio pratico: fino a qualche anno fa (credo 3 o poco più) non esisteva nemmeno il termine "ludopatia": oggi è, purtroppo (per il dramma che rappresenta), registrato perfino nel Treccani.





> Già i soldi
> Il Sabatini non contiene nemmeno tartufaio, eppure esiste addirittura un'associazione nazionale di tartufai!
> Sarà mica un dizionario il Sabatini. (sarcasmo)
> Finché non verranno dedicati articoli di giornale o programmi tv (come avviene in altri paesi stranieri) alle centinaia o migliaia di fungaioli italiani che ogni anno si riversano nei nostri boschi, il lemma non verrà registrato, pur essendo diffuso ampiamente su tutto il territorio nazionale. Proprio quello che ho detto anch'io solo in maniera diversa ma il concetto è identico





> Comunque nel Battaglia c'è, in letteratura c'è, nella lingua quotidiana c'è. E visto che in Italia non esiste fortunatamente un'accademia normativa della lingua, possiamo continuare a parlare come mangiamo...



in certi punti si scherzava, perché è assurdo ritrovarci a discutere per un temine italiano non riconosciuto.
Il "non riconosciuto" si riferisce "su chi lo DEVE riconoscere ufficialmente", come si può pensare che intendevo non riconosciuto dalla gente?
http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Fungaiolo #7 
In conclusione condivido tutto ciò che hai scritto.

Solo questo: per favore, quando avete il minimo dubbio o non capite il senso di ciò che scrivo, non giudicate per partito preso, ma chiedete ponendo il dubbio e vi sarà chiarito.

Dragon


----------



## ursu-lab

Veramente io non scherzavo affatto...
Se il Battaglia lo riconosce (non hai letto il post di Connie?) non ti sembra sufficiente? Che sia usato anche in letteratura ti è indifferente?


----------



## Anaiss

dragonseven said:


> Sarà, siamo al limite di una grande volgarizzazione. Nel parlato si può dire di tutto. Ma _fungaiolo_ non potrà mai entrare nella lingua perché intenderebbe nel suo significato "fabbricante o custode dei funghi".


Beh   mi spiace, ma non credo che la decisione di ciò che possa o non possa rientrare in un vocabolario ufficiale dipenda esclusivamente dal tuo giudizio.
Ad ogni modo non vedo perché accanirsi, se questo termine è attestato da più utenti del forum, se ci sono esempi in letteratura ed è perfettamente intuibile il significato (anche da me, del nord, che non l'ho mai usato).

Un esempio, attestato di sicuro in maniera maggiore rispetto a fungaiolo, ma che può essere usato per fare un confronto analogico è *boscaiolo*. 
Si può pensare sia a un custode, sia a qualcuno che raccoglie o taglia legna!



> *boscaiòlo* (letter. *boscaiuòlo*) s. m. (f. -_a_) [der. di bosco]. – *Chi fa legna nel bosco*, per conto proprio o d’altri. Come qualifica professionale, *persona che provvede alla coltivazione, manutenzione e difesa dei boschi*. http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/boscaiolo/


_




_


----------



## francisgranada

Anaiss said:


> ... ed è perfettamente intuibile il significato (anche da me, del nord, che non l'ho mai usato)...


Aggiungo che anche da me che sono ancor più del nord  e fin ad oggi non conoscevo il termine fungaiolo.

(Per quanto riguarda il "cerca funghi", il significato si capisce lo stesso, ma personalmente preferirei essere un "trova funghi"  ...)


----------



## Anaiss

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Connie Eyeland, ho grande stima di te, però nel post #5 il primo lemma che do è proprio "_cerca funghi_"; "_cerca_" in questo caso non è verbo ma bensì abbreviazione di "_cercatore_". Per me dire che _cerca _è un'abbreviazione di cercatore è sbagliato: 1) perché non c'è la preposizione _di _presente in _"cercatore di funghi", _visto che_ cerca,_ che è un'abbreviazione secondo te, dovrebbe rimanere sostantivo e avere le stesse proprietà di _cercatore??  2) _esistono una serie di nomi composti che usano la struttura verbo+nome. Ad esempio _appendiabiti_: diresti mai che è abbreviato da "appenditore di abiti"? Non credo.
> 
> Voce popolare è una forma dialettale o del popolo, che col tempo si estende su vasta area al di fuori del propria zona d'origine e diviene di uso comune per un tempo prolungato. "_Fungaiolo_" non può esserlo perché non è neanche dialettale. In base a cosa non potrebbe essere dialettale? Se non è popolare, non è dialettale e nemmeno standard allora perché esiste? A questo punto una domanda me la farei. Potrebbe forse divenire voce popolare se: o si crea una canzone con il termine protagonista cantata da tutti; o si fa una grande manifestazione di grande partecipazione e con grande enfasi generale, portando in piazza striscioni e cartelli con su scritto a chiare lettere "_fungaiolo_"; o altre cose di questo tipo. Se no è aria. Sei d'accordo?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, helenadea! Qualora le risposte trovate qui, discordanti e tergiversanti nel caso di alcune, non avessero soddisfatto le tue richieste,  ti consiglio di continuare la tua ricerca anche fuori dal forum.
Ecco, giusto per dar valore o meno ad alcune asserzioni, potresti intanto verificare la presenza della parola fungaiolo su questi siti:

http://www.fungaiolisiciliani.it/
http://www.funghiitaliani.it/index.php?showforum=105
http://www.atfaltavalmarecchia.it/
http://www.migratoria.it/forum/mi-p...tti-i-cacciatori-fungaioli-e-pescatori-2.html

Sembra che il termine venga usato proprio con quel significato: di cercatore di funghi.

Chi se la sente di dire loro che a detta di presunte o veritiere deduzioni etimologiche dovrebbero invertire tendenza ed usare altre espressioni?

Saluti

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Anaiss said:


> Beh   mi spiace, ma non credo che la decisione di ciò che possa o non possa rientrare in un vocabolario ufficiale dipenda esclusivamente dal tuo giudizio.
> Ad ogni modo non vedo perché accanirsi, se questo termine è attestato da più utenti del forum, se ci sono esempi in letteratura ed è perfettamente intuibile il significato (anche da me, del nord, che non l'ho mai usato).
> 
> Un esempio, attestato di sicuro in maniera maggiore rispetto a fungaiolo, ma che può essere usato per fare un confronto analogico è *boscaiolo*.     _Confermo _
> Si può pensare sia a un custode, sia a qualcuno che raccoglie o taglia legna!


----------



## Anaiss

Ho usato l'esempio di boscaiolo per corroborare la validità di "fungaiolo", sia chiaro. 
Se un boscaiolo _raccoglie legna_, un fungaiolo potrà intuitivamente e legittimamente _raccogliere funghi_. (secondo me)


----------



## dragonseven

Anaiss said:


> Ho usato l'esempio di boscaiolo per corroborare la validità di "fungaiolo", sia chiaro. Certo era beninteso.
> Se un boscaiolo _raccoglie legna_, coltiva e conserva i boschi un fungaiolo potrà intuitivamente e legittimamente _raccogliere funghi, _coltivarli e conservarli.(secondo me)



Anche secondo me, più d'accordo di così non ce né. Condividi con me anche le aggiunte o hai qualche perplessità?


----------



## Anaiss

Mah, direi _coltivatore di funghi_ per qualcuno che li coltiva. 
Bisogna chiedere a chi usa correntemente _fungaiolo _se si può intendere anche qualcuno che coltiva funghi.


----------



## dragonseven

e sul conservarli? hai lo stesso dubbio?


----------



## ursu-lab

Anaiss said:


> Mah, direi _coltivatore di funghi_ per qualcuno che li coltiva.
> Bisogna chiedere a chi usa correntemente _fungaiolo _se si può intendere anche qualcuno che coltiva funghi.



Chi coltiva i funghi si chiama funghicoltore o funghicultore:

(fonte: Treccani)

funghicoltóre (o *funghicultóre*) s. m. [comp. di fungo e -coltore (o -cultore)]. – Chi pratica su larga scala la coltivazione di funghi mangerecci.

Quella dei fungaioli è una filosofia di vita, non un business..


----------



## Anaiss

ursu-lab said:


> Chi coltiva i funghi si chiama funghicoltore o funghicultore: ecco, grazie per la precisione
> 
> (fonte: Treccani)
> 
> funghicoltóre (o *funghicultóre*) s. m. [comp. di fungo e -coltore (o -cultore)]. – Chi pratica su larga scala la coltivazione di funghi mangerecci.
> 
> Quella dei fungaioli è una filosofia di vita, non un business..  immagino


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti.

Innanzitutto, per non confondere le idee ad Helenadea, vorrei ribadire  che il termine italiano standard rimane  "cercatore di funghi" e che la  nostra discussione si è poi focalizzata  sul termine popolare/regionale _fungaiolo_ principalmente perché ci stupiva che un vocabolo di fatto utilizzato in  tutte le aree italiane in cui si va [a/per]  funghi (incluse Sicilia e  Sardegna) non fosse riportato dai comuni  dizionari (il GDLI lo include, ma è un amplissimo dizionario che consta di 21 volumi, non  certo definibile "comune"). A seconda del registro del suo scritto, Helenadea potrà decidere quale dei due vocaboli utilizzare.


ursu-lab said:


> Che   [fungaiolo] non sia stato inserito nei dizionari sicuramente deriva dal fatto che   in Italia c'è la (pessima) abitudine di dar  priorità a livello   linguistico ai "neologismi" registrati nei giornali, come se i   giornalisti italiani odierni rappresentassero una qualche autorità   accademica: notizie di cronaca o politichese assurdo. Mentre lo snobismo   per la cultura popolare da parte di molti filologi, ahimè, è ancora   dilagante.
> 
> Un esempio pratico: fino a qualche anno fa (credo 3 o poco più) non   esisteva nemmeno il termine "ludopatia": oggi è, purtroppo (per il   dramma che rappresenta), registrato perfino nel Treccani.
> Il Sabatini non contiene nemmeno tartufaio, eppure esiste addirittura un'associazione nazionale di tartufai!
> Finché   non verranno dedicati articoli di giornale o programmi tv (come  avviene  in altri paesi stranieri) alle centinaia o migliaia di  fungaioli  italiani che ogni anno si riversano nei nostri boschi, il  lemma non  verrà registrato, pur essendo diffuso ampiamente su tutto il  territorio  nazionale.


Parole sacrosante, Ursu, che condivido e sottoscrivo in toto!   Ma si è posto rimedio, come puoi vedere oltre.


dragonseven said:


> Rimane solo una cosa da fare: sottoscrivere  una petizione indirizzata al  Ministero della Cultura per far imporre ai  dizionari, enciclopedie,  eccetera del giorno d'oggi, l'obbligo di  inserire la parola *fungaiolo* per decreto legge italianizzandola finalmente; che ci sarà mai di male?


I comuni dizionari non possono certo contenere tutta la lingua  italiana... E' utopistico crederlo. Sono obbligati ad operare delle  scelte riguardo ai lemmi da inserire e devono per forza escludere tanta  terminologia specialistica utilizzata solo dai parlanti di determinati  settori e vari termini regionali. Il termine qui preso in esame aveva  però certamente il diritto di essere incluso, perlomeno nel Treccani,  che è senza dubbio il dizionario italiano di maggior riferimento. 
Ho fatto dunque in modo che ciò avvenisse e, con buona pace di tutti, eccolo qui, fresco fresco: *fungaiòlo* s.  m. (f. -_a_) [der. di fungo], region., non com. -  Chi cerca, raccoglie o coltiva funghi. 
(La definizione corrisponde a quella già presente nel GDLI)


francisgranada said:


> (Per quanto riguarda il  "cerca funghi", il significato si  capisce lo stesso, ma personalmente  preferirei essere un "trova funghi"    ...)
> Come non capirti, Francis!


----------



## Anaiss

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ho fatto dunque in modo che ciò avvenisse e, con buona pace di tutti, eccolo qui, fresco fresco: *fungaiòlo* s.  m. (f. -_a_) [der. di fungo], region., non com. -  Chi cerca, raccoglie o coltiva funghi.
> (La definizione corrisponde a quella presente nel GDLI)


 Wow, ave Connie!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Addirittura, Anaiss?!

Sottolineo che nella definizione si fa riferimento anche alla coltivazione perché effettivamente alcuni fungaioli si dedicano, per passione, alla coltura di funghi, il che comunque non li assimila ai funghicoltori, perché questi ultimi coltivano funghi per professione e su larga scala.


----------



## Sempervirens

Signori, il termine _fungaiolo _l'ho trovato infine nel mio Devolo-Oli cartaceo. Dunque c'è. Potete verificare pure voi. 

Con buona pace di tutti.

Saluti

S.V


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Semper. Bene! A beneficio di chi non è in possesso del Devoto-Oli, potresti postare la definizione, completa di note, nel caso si discostasse leggermente da quella del GDLI e del Treccani riportata sopra? Grazie!


----------



## Sempervirens

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Semper. Bene! A beneficio di chi non è in possesso del Devoto-Oli, potresti postare la definizione, completa di note, nel caso si discostasse leggermente da quella del GDLI e del Treccani riportata sopra? Grazie!



Agli ordini! 

allora, alla pagina 1251 del primo volume ( A/L) del Nuovissimo Vocabolario Illustrato della Lingua Italiana si dice:

*fungaiolo* ( _fun-ga-iò-lo_) _s.m. (f. a). Cercatore di funghi._[ Der.di _fungo_]_.

_Mi sembra che non ci sia da aggiungere altro ancora. E così sia! 

Pace e bene

S.V


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie mille!


----------



## Roberto Dal Molin

helenadea said:


> Ciao a tutti, sa dirmi qualcuno come si dice a persona che va a cercare i funghi? Cercatore dei funghi? Grazie


Micofilo


----------



## ohbice

Micofilo? Io non ci giurerei... Se, come per altre parole che terminano in -filia, *micofilia *può voler dire amore per i funghi, io pure sono un micofilo. E non perché i funghi me li vada a cercare, bensì perché me li mangio ;-)


----------



## Roberto Dal Molin

Certo, ma trattandosi di termine specifico e non generico, se ne intuisce chiaramente l'utilizzo; mangiare non mi sembra una particolare attività, altrumenti tutto cio che si fa normalmente potrebbe essere chiamato apponendo il suffisso "filía".


----------



## ohbice

Ok, con questa "particolare attività" mi ci tiri dentro: chi mi dice che *micofilia *non sia una qualche forma di perversione sessuale che implica una qualche interazione con funghi, tartufi o altri miceti di qualsiasi genere?


----------



## Roberto Dal Molin

Pensavo fosse un forum serio....


----------



## ohbice

Lascia che siano i moderatori, al limite, a disquisire sulla "serietà" dei contributi apportati. Rispondi piuttosto alla domanda, e cerca di argomentare meglio il tuo punto di vista. Da dove arriva il termine che vuoi introdurre, *micofilo*? Se ne fa un uso diffuso, oppure è un termine che trova spazio solo all'interno di certi circoli, un termine "specialistico"? Perché non è attestato sui dizionari (non almeno tra quelli che ho sbirciato)? Perché secondo te non è possibile (o al limite non è facile) capire Roma per toma usando quel termine?
Non basta rifugiarsi nel corner della "serietà", io vorrei capire... e a mio parere occorre avere un certo grado di fantasia per pensare che micofilo significa "uno che va in cerca di funghi" ;-)

Ps: per esempio qui Antropologia alimentare: il condimento simbolico del cibo, in un breve saggio sulle abitudini alimentari dei popoli, si afferma quanto segue: "...Il rapporto con i funghi consente di dividere gli esseri umani in due grandi categorie: micofili, come i popoli mediterranei e quelli del Sud-Est asiatico, e micofobi, come le culture germaniche e quelle celtiche..."
Evientemente in questo caso l'autore non annette certo al termine *micofilo *il significato di cercatore di funghi...


----------



## Roberto Dal Molin

Bene, ora il tono è più consono, ma non è mia abitudine nascondermi.
Tornando al termine in questione, hai ragione non è elencato in alcun dizionario; "cercatore di funghi" svolge perfettamente la sua funzione.
Tuttavia, è parlando con un membro di un'associazione di intenditori e raccoglitori di funghi che sono venuto a conoscenza di questo termine distinguendolo da micologo.
Non ho eviscerato la questione terminologica con lui, probabilmente è un neologismo oppure uno di quei termini di nicchia che servono a nobilitare un'attività a cui non viene attribuita grande importanza.
Comunque sia, penso che il termine "micofilo" possa essere valido in determinati contesti o per evitare ripetizioni della piú comune locuzione di "cercatore di funghi". 
Senza togliere niente alla loro importante funzione, non sempre i dizionari rispecchiano lo stato attuale della lingua anche se questo è il loro intento.
Fate vobis.


----------



## ohbice

Ancora una sottolineatura sulla consonanza o non consonanza dei toni, come se per fare discorsi seri occorresse sempre essere seriosi... Va be', si vede che non ne puoi fare a meno.
Quanto al termine *micofilo*, non riesco a vedere come possa avere il significato non ambiguo di cercatore/raccoglitore di funghi. E qui chiudo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non che io sia una esperto, né di funghi, né di etimologia, però 


> *FILO* - Secondo elemento (atono) di parole composte (agg. e sost.) derivate dal greco o, più spesso, formate modernamente (come _bibliofilo_, _esterofilo_, _idrofilo_), nelle quali significa «che ha amore, simpatia, tendenza, affinità per» e sim. In termini del latino scientifico gli corrisponde la forma -_philus_.



X-filo = amante di X

Io posso benissimo essere un amante dei funghi (sia dal punto di vista culinario che scientifico) senza necessariamente avere la passione di andare per funghi.
Mio cugino Afredo può avere la passione di andare per funghi senza però apprezzarne il gusto o mangiarli, né tanto meno avere alcun interesse scientifico in essi.

Micofilo e "cercatore di funghi" quindi non necessariamente coincidono.


----------

